
The Martin Shkreli $750 pill story is a setup to short sell biotech stocks - Mahn
https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/3lwzlb/exhedge_funder_buys_rights_to_aids_drugs/cva7tu5
======
pavornyoh
Either he is a genius or a real... if you know what I mean. He must be
laughing all the way to the back if this little ploy works.

~~~
Aqueous
At least according to some past journalism about him he's a genius. An evil
genius, but a genius nonetheless.

This isn't about shorting stocks. It's about aggressive price discovery. He
went up to an unreasonable price of $750 per tablet so that he can then bring
the price down to the point where the public outcry stops. What's certain is
that at the end, the price will be far above where it started, and he'll be
extremely rich. He's essentially negotiating with all of us to set a price
that the market will bear and which makes us hate him and his company less.
The goal is to find the absolute highest possible price for this drug. It's
not like the world stopped needing this drug when he did this - while he
adjusts the price the drug is still sold far above where it used to be.

Lesson: It's easy to make a billion dollars if you don't give a shit about
what the world thinks of you.

That said, I'm sure a lot of people could make a lot of money from this by
buying shares of the company Retrophin, which he founded, and whose value
dropped 10% just today. But if you're like me you can't in good conscience
profit from his sociopathy.

What I worry about is other companies seeing that they can get away with this
and upping their prices as well.

~~~
pavornyoh
@Aqueous, I agree with your post. There will be copycats even if he is exposed
with this absurd behavior. His tweets are protected now so his PR machine must
have stepped in to stop the outrage.

